

Paul Rand - Failure by Design - paulgerhardt
http://www.paul-rand.com/index.php/site/thoughts_failureByDesign/

======
cwan
Originally published in 1993. While I think the value of good design is still
discounted, it's being discounted to a much smaller degree (1) post-Apple and
given (2) how much more critical good UI/design is to the web/software.

